# azureus bloated up today?



## Sarbarbearian (Oct 25, 2015)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]ok in my short time of owning darts i think i've had one too many panic modes. especially now that everything is set up and going very smoothly. i fed my pair of azureus last night a healthy portion of FF. the female (?) is an absolute pig. she eats constantly! when i first got this pair they were a little scrawny but have fattened up quite a bit. today i was checking in on them and noticed the female was pretty big around. can anyone tell if this is bloating or could she potentially be gravid? there are no good vets in my area, unless you consider a 2 hour drive my area and i'm new to this whole thing. She eats great, acts normal from what i can see and is pretty active. i haven't misted yet today so she looks a little dry.[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Looks normal to me? We all tend to have chubby frogs especially females. I have a variabilis female named Oprah...

As long as it's not bloating the entire body or rapidly progressing, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Sarbarbearian (Oct 25, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> Looks normal to me? We all tend to have chubby frogs especially females. I have a variabilis female named Oprah...
> 
> As long as it's not bloating the entire body or rapidly progressing, I wouldn't worry.



Oprah... Omg I'm dying over here! So basically like a woman to bloat? ...that is an all around bummer

At least it isn't something terrible because I feel like I've been trying to do everything by the book


----------

